# Motorcycle camping? no tent needed.



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

Check this out. Camper Motorcycle? - BikersPost.com

Now that's a camper I'd have.


----------



## smores101 (Jun 16, 2011)

oh man that is so great! haha


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

That's looks way too cool, Shadow! :thumbup1:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

This was taken some time ago... check out the price of gas in the picture.


----------



## rksolid (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice picture reguardless of when it was taken. ( 2002 at Sturgis SD )


----------

